# Eclipse und Hibernate



## MASTERmind (9. Jul 2008)

Morgen zusammen!
Ich wollte mir ein Plugin für Eclipse runterzeiehen/laden und bin dabei auf folgende Seite gestossen.
www.hibernate.org/6.html

Irgendwie steht da aber was von JBoss???!!!

MEine Fragen sind jetzt:
Habt ihr schon Erfahrungswerte mit bestimmten Plugins? Welches würdet ihr empfehlen?

Zum 2.ie Plugings, die ich nicht mehr brauche in Eclipse hab ich versucht über ManageConfiguration wieder zu entfernen, wie zb dieses blöde eUml dessen "License expired" - Meldung mir auf den Zeiger geht.

Diese MEldung kommt leider immer noch.
  :bloed: 

Was ist denn der beste Weg Plugins sauber los zu werden?

Danke


----------



## foobar (9. Jul 2008)

Es gibt die Hibernate Tools für Eclipse und das daruaf aufbauende MyEclipse Plugin. Die MyEclipse Variante bietet etwas mehr Möglichkeiten z.b. eigene Templates für das reverse engineering.



> Was ist denn der beste Weg Plugins sauber los zu werden?


Vor Eclipse Ganymede gab es keinen sauberen Weg, um Plugins zu entfernen. Du mußt die Plugins selber deinstallieren und am besten auch die Configuration aus dem workspace unter MY_WORKSPACE/.metadata löschen.
Wenn du bei Eclipse Europa ein neues Plugin installierst ist es hilfreich dieses in ein eigenes Extensions Verzeichnis zu packen. Dann kannst du später einfach das gesamte Verzeichnis löschen und bist das Plugin wieder los.


----------



## MASTERmind (9. Jul 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt die Hibernate Tools für Eclipse und das daruaf aufbauende MyEclipse Plugin. Die MyEclipse Variante bietet etwas mehr Möglichkeiten z.b. eigene Templates für das reverse engineering.



Wo kann ich das denn genau finden und welche Pakete brauche ich dafür definitiv???

Es gibt so viele Quellen, wenn ich Mr. Google frage.

Ist MyEclipse nicht die kostenpflichtige Variante????[/quote]


----------



## foobar (9. Jul 2008)

Eclipse Hibernate Tools Update Site: http://download.jboss.org/jbosstools/updates/stable

Ja, MyEclipse kostet ein paar Euronen pro Jahr.


----------



## SnooP (9. Jul 2008)

Das Jboss sollte dich nicht stören - die haben halt neben dem JBoss AS auch Hibernate (unter anderem) entwickelt  ... 

Das Hibernate-Plugin für Eclipse sollte mal ausprobiert werden - aber erwarte nicht zu viel davon...


----------



## Guest (9. Jul 2008)

Wenn du die Hibernate Console meinst
Update Seite: http://download.jboss.org/jbosstools/updates/stable bzw. http://download.jboss.org/jbosside/updates/development
dann läuft es zwar, aber das View für die Konfiguration hat einen Fehler.
Siehe dazu: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic71557_ganymede.html


----------



## GilbertGrape (10. Jul 2008)

Die HibernateConsole von JBoss funktioniert nicht mit Ganymede. Es werden da irgendwelche internen Eclipse-Klassen benutzt, die es in Ganymede nicht mehr gibt. Es kommen Fehlermeldungen und Ganymede stürzt sogar regelmäßig ab, wenn da irgendwas klicke.

Gruß, Gilbert


----------



## ARadauer (15. Aug 2008)

die hibernat tools funktionieren bei mir noch immer nicht...

so hat es geklappt

http://javathreads.de/2008/07/jboss-tools-unter-eclipse-ganymede-verwenden/


----------



## byte (15. Aug 2008)

Leider funktionieren die Hibernate Tools nicht in Kombination mit Spring. Die Hibernate Tools schreiben eine hibernate.cfg.xml oder eine persistence.xml vor, die man bei Spring nicht hat.


----------



## javathreads.de (21. Aug 2008)

Das stimmt nicht ganz. Du hast natürlich recht, dass man in einem Spring Projekt keine persistence.xml benötigt. Aber es hindert dich ja keiner eine solche Datei anzulegen. Dazu einfach eine persistence.xml unterhalb eines /META-INF Ordners im Classpath verfügbar machen. Diese braucht lediglich die Grundstruktur und muss keine weiteren Infos enthalten. Möchtest du also die Hibernate Tools in Eclipse verwenden kommst du nicht drum herum eine leere persistence.xml zu erstellen.

Um eine Datenbankverbindung herzustellen brauchst du zusätzlich noch eine Konfigurationsdatei, die du bei den Hibernate Tools angeben musst.

Ein Beispiel wie du die Hibernate Tools installieren kannst und die notwendigen beiden Konfigurationsdateien aussehen müssen findest du auf javathreads.de: http://javathreads.de/2008/03/unterstuetzung-fuer-jpa-hibernate-tools-in-eclipse/

Ich habe die Hibernate Tools jedenfalls auch schon in einem Spring Projekt eingesetzt.


----------

